# "The Wire" Season 5 episode 8 - spoiler and question



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

Why did the M.E. switch the tags at the end?


----------



## Mishkin (Apr 20, 2002)

That was weird, eh? My guess was that someone will see the white corpse with Omar's name and rumors will go out that Omar is not dead. Omar will then become a boogey-man type character..."don't sling drugs or Omar will come and getcha"...


----------



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

But why would the M.E. do it? Would he know about all of that?
It seemed deliberate too, didn't it?

And people form the 'hood saw him dead, since they pillaged him.

His death was one of those Wire/Sopranos yell-out-loud moments. I really wanted him to complete more of his mission.


----------



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

I watched it again. They were already mistakenly swapped, and he switched them back. But he had a sly grin when he did it. I'm confused.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

I thought the Omar tag was on the white guy and the ME put it where it should be. More shoddy police work like the lab tech screw up.


----------



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

Yeah, you're right. i think maybe the M.E. laughed at the mistake thinking "How could anyone not know who Omar Little is."

That's my take, anyway.

What a shocker. I wanted Omar to finish the fight.


----------



## deli99 (Nov 12, 2003)

mitchb2 said:


> Yeah, you're right. i think maybe the M.E. laughed at the mistake thinking "How could anyone not know who Omar Little is."
> 
> That's my take, anyway.


That's what I thought too.

As I watched Omar walk the streets in the daylight, I knew it was just a matter of time until he got got. Looks like it's up to the po-lice to catch Marlo. Chris is in trouble when Bunk gets his warrant.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

deli99 said:


> Looks like it's up to the po-lice to catch Marlo.


At least they're getting some (posthumous) help from Omar!


----------



## deli99 (Nov 12, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> At least they're getting some (posthumous) help from Omar!


Yeah, but Kima (and Jimmy's mouth) may bring the whole thing down. Should be a great final two eps.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

i'm so bummed, my favorite bad guy is no more


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I thought Omar was going to slap one of this kids for what they were about to do to that cat. Then when that little kid shot Omar I just sat there with my jaw on the floor.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

The profile by the Quantico guys made me chuckle as it described McNulty almost perfectly. His facial expressions during the scene and then saying afterward that "it was pretty close" was classic. :up:

Good episode. I was thinking the clocks had something to do with street addresses, but never thought of map coordinates. Sorry to see Omar go so suddenly. Wonder how much longer McNulty can keep the wraps on his operation.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

If they are on the verge of getting Marlo and crew McNulty could use his scheme against the police and mayor by saying the only way to get the city to focus on real police work was to do what he did....they probably wouldn't want that to get out and push it under the rug thereby saving McNulty and the rest who were in on it...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

RIP, Omar.

I kind of knew Omar was going to get it in that scene with the way the camera lingered on him for so long with his back to the door.

The id tags were initially wrong. The M.E. corrected them. 

I was surprised to see Omar's birth year as 1960. At 48 Omar should have long been out of the stickup boy game.

Why do I have the feeling that Scott is going to end up with a promotion at the Washington Post?

Was kind of surprised to see Snoop cussing Michael out. That can't be good.

Two more weeks, then I can drop HBO.

I hope Lester blackmails Senator Sheeeeiiiiit into providing more money for po-lice work.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

His birthdate on the tag said 1960? The newspaper people and the police said he was a 34 year old male. That seems like something they would not screw up.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

markymark_ctown said:


> The profile by the Quantico guys made me chuckle as it described McNulty almost perfectly. His facial expressions during the scene and then saying afterward that "it was pretty close" was classic. :up:


Heh--I couldn't tell if he was trying not to laugh or trying not to hit the guy...or both.


cheesesteak said:


> I was surprised to see Omar's birth year as 1960. At 48 Omar should have long been out of the stickup boy game.


Even at 34--then again, he WAS out of the game until Marlo dragged him back in.


cheesesteak said:


> I hope Lester blackmails Senator Sheeeeiiiiit into providing more money for po-lice work.


Or blackmails him into providing political cover for his and McNulty's serial killer scheme.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

mwhip said:


> His birthdate on the tag said 1960? The newspaper people and the police said he was a 34 year old male. That seems like something they would not screw up.


I rewound that scene about four times trying to figure out what the M.E. was doing. I could be wrong, but I'd swear I saw 1960 on the death certificate. It rang a bell because I was born in 1959.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> I rewound that scene about four times trying to figure out what the M.E. was doing. I could be wrong, but I'd swear I saw 1960 on the death certificate. It rang a bell because I was born in 1959.


i saw 1960 too...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Omar's murder got bumped from the newspaper, too.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Omar's murder got bumped from the newspaper, too.


I'm guessing if the reporter had said Omar's name to the editor, it wouldn't have been... (The reporter didn't have a clue who Omar was, but I bet the editor would know.)

That's one thing that the newspaper storyline has reinforced--how capricious new operations can be, especially when cutbacks lead to inexperienced people covering important beats.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

RIP Omar.

What is Lester's game with Clay Davis?

Another series I'm going to miss.

I thought McNulty's expressions during the profile meeting were priceless. I thought for sure one of the FBI agents was going to say something.

Do you think Kima will blow the whistle?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Another great show but it was rather unrealistically fortunate that Marlo and Sydner use the exact same map book


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Joeg180 said:


> I thought McNulty's expressions during the profile meeting were priceless. I thought for sure one of the FBI agents was going to say something.


...except he was pulling faces the whole time he was there. At first it was because he just had obvious contempt for the FBI (especially the supervisor glory hound with the book), and there was no reason for the agents in the briefing to assume that the reason for his expressions had changed.


----------



## plenzmd1 (Jun 23, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> Another great show but it was rather unrealistically fortunate that Marlo and Sydner use the exact same map book


Not really. ADC maps are all that is used here, at least in DC, Maryland and VA. That part was dead on the money, as well as the names Carcetti was using like Steney(for Steney Hoyer) etc. These guys know the area like the back of their hands,


----------



## jgerry (Aug 29, 2001)

Joeg180 said:


> What is Lester's game with Clay Davis?


The federal prosecutor refused to take on the federal case after they lost the local case against Clay Davis. I assumed Lester was just trying to shake something loose with Davis out of frustration, asking him for money so that he could use that information against him later, or maybe take that info back to the federal prosecutor. Obviously they're going to need more info before the feds will prosecute him.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> [...]At first it was because he just had obvious contempt for the FBI (especially the supervisor glory hound with the book)


I loved the way McNulty put the two FBI guys in their place for worshiping their superior... (paraphrasing):"Didn't that case go on for like 16 years? And wasn't it his brother who turned him in?".


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

jgerry said:


> The federal prosecutor refused to take on the federal case after they lost the local case against Clay Davis. I assumed Lester was just trying to shake something loose with Davis out of frustration, asking him for money so that he could use that information against him later, or maybe take that info back to the federal prosecutor. Obviously they're going to need more info before the feds will prosecute him.


I thought lester basically said that money wasn't his game, he just wanted a sit down Q&A.


----------



## swinca (Jun 19, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> Another great show but it was rather unrealistically fortunate that Marlo and Sydner use the exact same map book


Why is that so unrealistic? When I lived in L.A., if someone had a map book it was probably a Thomas Guide. They could have something similar.

Great episode. I was sorry to see Omar go down like that.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

markymark_ctown said:


> The profile by the Quantico guys made me chuckle as it described McNulty almost perfectly. His facial expressions during the scene and then saying afterward that "it was pretty close" was classic. :up:
> 
> Good episode. I was thinking the clocks had something to do with street addresses, but never thought of map coordinates. Sorry to see Omar go so suddenly. Wonder how much longer McNulty can keep the wraps on his operation.


The whole FBI scene was great. I think I started laughing out loud midway through the profile when I started realizing how dead-on it was.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

There's a lot of different map books, different sizes, different shapes, for the cop to have the exact same one is a little convenient. I realize people don't like to pick holes in the shows they like but this was another of those moments that stands out for me in such a realistic show. The fact that they had the suburb names all so accurate is what I'm used to with The Wire so little flaws stick out.

Hard to believe there's only 2 left.


----------



## tsings31 (Dec 13, 2003)

I can't believe Omar is gone. MAN! But this was a good episode. So sad that this series is almost over.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Too bad this isn't a soap opera. If it were, then Omar's long forgotten twin brother could suddenly recover from his amnesia, take the bus to Baltimore, read Omar's previously unknown diary and continue hunting down Marlo and his muscle. After he went blind.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

JohnB1000 said:


> There's a lot of different map books, different sizes, different shapes, for the cop to have the exact same one is a little convenient. I realize people don't like to pick holes in the shows they like but this was another of those moments that stands out for me in such a realistic show. The fact that they had the suburb names all so accurate is what I'm used to with The Wire so little flaws stick out.


I've got that same map book in my car. So while it may be a coincidence, it's not unbelievable IMO.


----------



## mdsutherland (Feb 24, 2004)

I have no idea how they can wrap this all up in 2 episodes.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

mdsutherland said:


> I have no idea how they can wrap this all up in 2 episodes.


If I remember correctly, Stringer Bell went from legitimate businessman to dead in a span of 2 epsiodes. And the final episode will probably run closer to 1:15, so there's still time. I think the 3 big questions are what happens to McNulty (jail), what happens to Marlo (king of the city), and what happens to the reporter (honestly, who cares?). I think the whole deal with the councilman (sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiit) is going to keep twisting in the wind. Or he's going to have Lester killed (I think I'm kidding on that one...I'm finding that guy to be the most unlikable member on the show).


----------



## mdsutherland (Feb 24, 2004)

serumgard said:


> If I remember correctly, Stringer Bell went from legitimate businessman to dead in a span of 2 epsiodes. And the final episode will probably run closer to 1:15, so there's still time. I think the 3 big questions are what happens to McNulty (jail), what happens to Marlo (king of the city), and what happens to the reporter (honestly, who cares?). I think the whole deal with the councilman (sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiit) is going to keep twisting in the wind. Or he's going to have Lester killed (I think I'm kidding on that one...I'm finding that guy to be the most unlikable member on the show).


I know they can move quickly when they want to but there are so many characters I have interest in and I hope we are not left hanging on them. I actually want to see the reporter exposed and embarrassed. I'm interested to see what happens with Micheal, Dukie, and Bug. I wonder if Bubbles is in for a life change if that reporter finds the story he things is there. I don't really care about the mayor race but I would be interested to hear about the budget since this serial killer case has to be putting them way into the red.

I would really like it if the Wire did a where are they now show based 5 years in the future of something like that. That way I could get all of my questions answered. I trust the show so I'm not really worried I just interested to see how it plays out.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

So who was the guy Dukie was talking to in the shoe store? he remembered him from when they both used to run the corners...at first, i thought it might be Poot who i don't remember seeing around this year


----------



## mdsutherland (Feb 24, 2004)

markymark_ctown said:


> So who was the guy Dukie was talking to in the shoe store? he remembered him from when they both used to run the corners...at first, i thought it might be Poot who i don't remember seeing around this year


It was Poot.



Episode Guide said:


> Duquan "Dukie" Weems stops in an athletic shoe store looking for a job, but the salesman, Poot, informs him the manager won't hire anyone under seventeen. Poot recognizes Dukie from hanging out with Namond on the corner and admits he got tired of that life. He encourages Dukie to hold out a while longer and come back when he's old enough.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

mdsutherland said:


> I know they can move quickly when they want to but there are so many characters I have interest in and I hope we are not left hanging on them. I actually want to see the reporter exposed and embarrassed. I'm interested to see what happens with Micheal, Dukie, and Bug. I wonder if Bubbles is in for a life change if that reporter finds the story he things is there. I don't really care about the mayor race but I would be interested to hear about the budget since this serial killer case has to be putting them way into the red.
> 
> I would really like it if the Wire did a where are they now show based 5 years in the future of something like that. That way I could get all of my questions answered. I trust the show so I'm not really worried I just interested to see how it plays out.


I understand wanting to see the stories played out, but I'm not sure the show is set up like that. Or maybe it will be handled in the season-finale montage like they always do.

Thing is, I really wish they hadn't gone down the path with the plagiarizing journalist. There's enough of a story to be told with the downturn of the newspaper industry - or maybe expand the media angle to have included Internet and TV media - to not have to come up with something we've already seen (i.e., Jason Blair). All we've gotten from that storyline is a couple of funny moments where McNulty realizes the guy is making stuff up.


----------



## frombhto323 (Jan 24, 2002)

plenzmd1 said:


> Not really. ADC maps are all that is used here, at least in DC, Maryland and VA. That part was dead on the money, as well as the names Carcetti was using like Steney(for Steney Hoyer) etc. These guys know the area like the back of their hands,


I agree with everyone who has said ADC maps are common enough in this area that it isn't far-fetched at all.

Whenever they turn towards political discussion, the Wire nails it. The storyline about a PG County Dem revolt came from the 06 Midterms. It was covered extensively in the Post and county media throughout the summer leading into the election. I never thought Wynn, Johnson, Curry et. al would actually do it, but they made plenty noise that they would.

RIP, Omar. The best TV bad man ever.


----------



## mdsutherland (Feb 24, 2004)

serumgard said:


> I understand wanting to see the stories played out, but I'm not sure the show is set up like that. Or maybe it will be handled in the season-finale montage like they always do.
> 
> Thing is, I really wish they hadn't gone down the path with the plagiarizing journalist. There's enough of a story to be told with the downturn of the newspaper industry - or maybe expand the media angle to have included Internet and TV media - to not have to come up with something we've already seen (i.e., Jason Blair). All we've gotten from that storyline is a couple of funny moments where McNulty realizes the guy is making stuff up.


I agree the show isn't setup like and I it is one of the things I like about it. Life is messy and sometimes things are not heard from again which is why I said I trust the show but I know I will be dissappoint when it ends.

The only thing I like about the reporter storyline is the editor.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I just saw in the Guide Data that the title of the season final&#233; is "-30-".


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I just saw in the Guide Data that the title of the season finalé is "-30-".


i don't get it...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

That's the code put at the end of a newspaper article manuscript to signal the end.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

ahhhh...thanks!


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> There's a lot of different map books, different sizes, different shapes, for the cop to have the exact same one is a little convenient.


You clearly don't live in the Washington-Baltimore area, 'cause if you did this wouldn't bother you. _Everybody's_ got the ADC maps.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Poor Omar...


----------



## Ace Deprave (Jul 19, 2002)

I seriously doubt the show will wrap things up neatly, or have a little 6 Feet Under montage at the end. People die, go to jail, get promoted, or find new careers, but Baltimore lives on.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Ace Deprave said:


> People die, go to jail, get promoted, or find new careers, but Baltimore lives on.


As does its drug trade...


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

*Re: Omar's Death*

I haven't seen anyone bring this up so I thought I would toss it out...

It seems like the writers were going *way* out of their way to make Omar's death as mundane as possible. Absolutely NO GLORY!

One of the biggest, baddest guys on the street gets popped by a little kid? Then the newspaper decides he's not even worth a mention. And to cap it all off, the morgue puts his body tag on some old white dude!

The only thing they didn't do was cut to a scene of his tombstone with his name misspelled! 

Someone else said it, Poor Omar...

I was hoping for a showdown with Marlo. But much like The Sopranos, The Wire isn't going to sell out!  They wanted Omar to go down with no glory, not in a hail of bullets taking down Marlo and his crew.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

You need to ninja edit that last sentence before someone quotes you.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

ClutchBrake said:


> You need to ninja edit that last sentence before someone quotes you.


Got it!  BTW... I love "ninja edit"... I have never heard that term before, but I do it all the time!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Omar getting popped by a kid apparently seeking fame was a classic storyline since the days of the wild west and before. The creators had originally intended to kill off omar in the first season, but found his character too likable for it I guess.

I think Templeton's story is critical to the overall story being told. We've basically seen one failure after another and what causes it and how little hope there is. "Progress" is basically impossible without the sort of serious cooking we are seeing here. Doing a good job is no longer rewarded. In the book about the wire, simon talks about the lie in our culture that says something like, even if you aren't the best at what you do, if you work hard and honestly, you will succeed. I think this storyline directly addresses that lie, and shows us that you only succeed if you are dishonest.

That truth has been shown in every season I guess.


----------



## qdoggg (Jan 24, 2004)

The only thing that's bugs me about the whole map and clock thing is that no one see's Marlo's crew with the maps. Not any of the surveillance teams or even us as viewers.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

qdoggg said:


> The only thing that's bugs me about the whole map and clock thing is that no one see's Marlo's crew with the maps. Not any of the surveillance teams or even us as viewers.


Regardless it's brilliant. When Sydnor figured it out I had this giant "OH!" moment.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

qdoggg said:


> The only thing that's bugs me about the whole map and clock thing is that no one see's Marlo's crew with the maps. Not any of the surveillance teams or even us as viewers.


They only had the surveillance up for a very short time. The crew probably have a good number of the numbers memorized by now.


----------



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

I watched episode 9 last night.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

mitchb2 said:


> I watched episode 9 last night.


Ditto. I can't believe it is only a few more days before The Wire is over.


----------



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

Guess I'll start a new thread for ep 9.


----------

